# Water Swatting?



## Paddle (Sep 24, 2008)

I seen a few of you guy's mention "Water Swatting" are you refering to shooting the Duck/Goose on the water while swimming?

 Never heard that term used.

 Thanks


----------



## muddy_feet (Sep 24, 2008)

Nope....shooting off the water.  Very sporting and a high % shot.  It's like the anti-skybusting shot....you know....ying & yang.


----------



## Paddle (Sep 24, 2008)

muddy_feet said:


> Nope....shooting off the water.  Very sporting and a high % shot.  It's like the anti-skybusting shot....you know....ying & yang.



 Water swatting is shooting them off the water like the anti-skybusting shot, ying and yang???????????


----------



## crow (Sep 24, 2008)

Also known as the "skillett shot."

crow


----------



## Hammock (Sep 24, 2008)

The hardest shot to make in water swatting is on a limit of coots. One shot 15 coots. you should try it or try to get a limit of ringnecks to decoy  but it has to be the limit. You can not water swat unless their is a limit close together or you are not a true water swatter.That is the Water Swatters Code of Ethics.


----------



## Paddle (Sep 24, 2008)

I thought it was illegal to shoot them on the water.


----------



## GSUJake (Sep 24, 2008)

Heck no, just cheaper


----------



## muddy_feet (Sep 24, 2008)

Once saw a top 10 water swat shot......

70 yard shot on a wood duck....at dawn with a spotlight in one hand.....shotgun in the other.

Feet up...dead.

***was legal shooting time, shooting in a swamp on a foggy morning***


----------



## Paddle (Sep 24, 2008)

Is that how all those truck beds get filled up?


----------



## rspringer (Sep 24, 2008)

NO, we fill our truck beds up with corn first, then after we empty that, then the ducks are pilled up there for picture taking.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Sep 24, 2008)

I think it's more of a challenge when they are 70 yards up in the air.


----------



## Paddle (Sep 24, 2008)

Water Swatting Corn Busters?


----------



## rspringer (Sep 24, 2008)

water swatting, corn fed, coot killing.


----------



## Hard Core (Sep 24, 2008)

Water wacking, ground raking, money shot, no limit soldier it is all the same. Sometimes especially on high pressure birds. The ducks will land 60 yards from you then swim into the decoys to check them out. Then you have the choice to flush them and shoot or shoot and flush them. I have seen divers get sprayed on the water at 30 yds and never miss a beat. However, when they go to fly, they pull those wings up and expose the kill zone. Thats when its "sleepy time". LOL Here is a pic of 2 water wackers I took out last yr.


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Sep 24, 2008)

> However, when they go to fly, they pull those wings up and expose the kill zone.



I thought a real "water swatter" had at 'em when they "think" about pulling those wings up.  That's the mark of real woodsman, when you are that "in tune" with your prey.


----------



## rspringer (Sep 24, 2008)

I hope that picture is not from the exact brush pile that I am thinking of on the river??


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Sep 24, 2008)

GSUJake said:


> Heck no, just cheaper



Only way to make it cheaper is a 9 iron on a golf course pond but of course you need to remember to bring your Wonder  bread sack call but make sure there are  no crumbs left in the sack or it could be considered BAITING


----------



## dawg2 (Sep 24, 2008)

So you can shoot a duck sitting on water?  I did not know that.


----------



## d_white (Sep 24, 2008)

Heck, I didn't know you could shoot them flying.


----------



## duck chaser (Sep 24, 2008)

I'm with you D. Who needs to waste shells on flying birds.


----------



## Paddle (Sep 24, 2008)

Well.......................I might limit out some this year!!!!!


----------



## rspringer (Sep 24, 2008)

So you mean some people really try and shoot birds while they are moving? much less flying??


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 24, 2008)

dawg2 said:


> So you can shoot a duck sitting on water?  I did not know that.



Do they fly?


----------



## JDAWG (Sep 24, 2008)

reasoning behind one of my signatures......

They met Jesus with their little feet in the water.


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Sep 24, 2008)

> So you mean some people really try and shoot birds while they are moving? much less flying??



Who knew?

Can't that get expensive?


----------



## UWGduck (Sep 24, 2008)

my favorite quote "nobody ever asks how you killed them, they just asked how many"


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 24, 2008)

UWGduck said:


> my favorite quote "nobody ever asks how you killed them, they just asked how many"



Ain't that the truth.........same way with doves.


----------



## Hard Core (Sep 24, 2008)

Rspringer, we just stopped by there for a picture......now quit looking at the spot and look at the ducks. That is a good spot on Lake Pickwick though....lol


----------



## Dead Eye Eddy (Sep 25, 2008)

I've never been able to tell the difference in taste between a flying bird and a setting bird.


----------



## Paddle (Sep 25, 2008)

Me and a few buddies got into waterfowl hunting a few years ago and apparently we’ve been doing it wrong the whole time.


 Someone needs to do a TV show called "The truth about waterfowl hunting"


----------



## muddy_feet (Sep 25, 2008)

Paddle said:


> Someone needs to do a TV show called "The truth about waterfowl hunting"




They did called the "Flyway Highway"......it reminds me of the majority of the hunters I see on the water.

The other select few have common sense.


----------



## dawg2 (Sep 25, 2008)

Paddle said:


> Me and a few buddies got into waterfowl hunting a few years ago and apparently we’ve been doing it wrong the whole time.
> 
> 
> Someone needs to do a TV show called "The truth about waterfowl hunting"


----------



## crow (Sep 25, 2008)

You hear about the ole boys bird huntin?  Of a sudden, the dog locks up and one of them points his gun down on the ground out in front.  His partner says, "Are you gonna shoot them birds runnin' on the ground?"  The ole boy replies, "Heck no!  I'm gonna wait for 'em to stop!"

crow


----------



## JerkBait (Sep 25, 2008)

water swatting is fun but ground swatting some geese in a field is a blast.  me, chase870, and ADDICTED2HUNTIN killed a limit of geese ground swattin them in the city limits the other mornin. Its gets real difficult though when they get out of the field and are runnin through the neighborhood. then youve got to use the surronding houses and cars for cover and sneak up on them when theyre feeding in the bermuda. man its hard to get the neighborhood kids to move when you finally get a shot.   


Run,      Run,      Run,     then go pick em all up


----------



## muddy_feet (Sep 25, 2008)

Ahhhhhhhh, the art of the "Ground Swat"....I've also mastered it, not as pretty as the "Water Swat" but just as skillful.


I let a dove land a few weeks back and ground swatted him.  After the dust cleared it made it easy to find him.....just look in the crater.

Last early season I put the "Indian Stalk" then "Ground Swatted" a limit in geese with 3 shots.


----------



## JerkBait (Sep 25, 2008)

muddy_feet said:


> Last early season I put the "Indian Stalk" then "Ground Swatted" a limit in geese with 3 shots.





thats what im talkin about


----------



## Dead Eye Eddy (Sep 25, 2008)

I killed a triple on the dove field earlier this year, and two of them were even flying.  I saw 3 birds land in the end of a row of corn.  I slipped to within 30 yards and could tell they were about to fly.  I ground-swatted the first, then rolled the other two out of the air.  Unfortunately, I lost the middle of the three.  I saw where he hit the ground, but for the life of me, I couldn't pick him up.


----------



## georgiaboy (Sep 25, 2008)

Last year after a continental pheasant my dog caught a quail in some bushes.  (I was there for big girl to get some aggression out on the shooter's birds, not as a hunter).  I kept tossing it up for a little boy to shoot out of the air.  We finally set it on the ground and he hammered it with his .410... Ground swatting at its finest!  

As far as water swatting, 1 inch is off the water!  We usually sleep until the dog pulls on me to let me know something is in the decoys.  I take a minute to stretch and load the gun, then we flush 'em.


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Sep 25, 2008)

> I slipped to within 30 yards and could tell they were about to fly.



now that's what I'm talking about.  It's the same thing as Jimmy Carter lusting in his heart.  If them birds was thinking about flying, then that's the same thing as flying, and all ethical obligations have been met.


----------



## Paddle (Sep 26, 2008)

Okay, that's why everyone complains about the "Skybusters" after they go on a hunt.....................

 Let'em Land!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rspringer (Sep 26, 2008)

exactly, we are just complaining bc they are shooting at birds that are actually in the air.  Give them a minute and then you can either ground or water swat them.  Works better for everyone.


----------

